#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Νέος Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός

## JohnKoli

Γειά , καινούριος μηχανικός 


    Καλησπέρα , είμαι καινούριος μηχανικός και μόλις γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ μας.Είμαι 27 και δεν μπόρεσα να μπω στην αγορά εργασίας μόλις τελείωσα με το στρατό και τη σχολή και για να μην κάθομαι τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια έκανα ένα μεταπτυχιακό. 


    Σαν νέος λοιπόν , θα ήθελα να σας κάνω κάποιες πρώτες ερωτήσεις να μου απαντήσετε όσοι έχετε χρόνο.



Για τα εργασιακά , κατά τη γνώμη σας τι μου προτείνετε να κοιτάξω για αρχή;Που μπορώ να ενημερώνομαι για τα τελευταία νέα της αγοράς μας;Επειδή δεν έχω κανέναν γνωστό στην αγορά εργασίας θέλω να προσπαθήσω να μάθω μόνος μου να κάνω μελέτες. Είναι εφικτό; έχετε συμβουλές να μου πείτε; (έχω κάνει ένα μεταπτυχιακό που ασχοληθήκαμε με μελέτες και γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα)Επίσης θεωρείτε ότι για τη καριέρα κάποιου ως μηχανικός είναι απαραίτητο ένα MBA κάποια στιγμή;Εάν είμαι μισθωτός αλλά χρωστάω ένα εξάμηνο στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ , η δουλειά μου μπορεί να μου πληρώσει τη μηνιαία εισφορά *ενός επόμενου εξαμήνου*; ή θα πρέπει να μην χρωστάω τίποτα;Μια τελευταία ερώτηση ,σαν νέος ποια προγράμματα μου προτείνετε να δουλέψω και να μάθω μόνος μου; Προσωπικά μαθαίνω autocad διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο και προσπαθώντας να αφιερώσω όσο περισσότερο χρόνο μπορώ για να κάνω σχέδια εκεί.


    Οι ερωτήσεις μου μάλλον θα είναι πολύ γενικές και ασαφείς προς το παρόν απλά προσπαθώ να βρω μια αρχή. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το χρόνο σας.


   Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους και να περάσετε καλά όπου και αν βρίσκεστε

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Το θέμα κλειδώνει.
Θα πρέπει τα ερωτήματα να τεθούν στις ορθές θεματικές κατηγορίες και σε ξεχωριστά θέματα εφόσον αφορούν διαφορετικές κατηγορίες.

Τα ερωτήματα που θέτουμε τα θέτουμε όχι για να ικανοποιήσουμε τις δικές μας ανάγκες αλλά και των συναδέλφων που έχουν ή θα έχουν τις ίδιες απορίες με εμάς.
Γι αυτόν τον λόγο γενικοί τίτλοι όπως "Νέος Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός" που δεν περιγράφουν με πέντε λέξεις το περιεχόμενο του θέματος είναι ακατάλληλοι και πρέπει να αποφεύγονται.

----------

